
Show HN: Plan your week and increase productivity - camidealweek
https://idealweek.net
======
SpeakMouthWords
If only you'd planned for the traffic from HN!

Website looks down to me.

~~~
ainiriand
HN killed it. I dont understand why small projects dont start with a free plan
from Cloudflare for example. It removes a lot of pain from your life.

~~~
bpicolo
Helps a blog, doesn't really help for the dynamic web-app bit.

------
jason_slack
Your website says: No credit card or personal information is required.

But you requires Google ID, that seems personal to me...

Edit: yes, I can also "create" an account, but that too is personal
information.

Edit 2: after the down vote, let me explain. Calendaring and scheduling is
inherently personal. Some websites for demo purposes give out a unique URL,
not tied to a log-in. This seems appropriate in this case.

~~~
nsgi
The site is down, but if it just requires an email address and password then I
wouldn't class that as personal information. It's easy to create a throwaway.

~~~
jason_slack
true about the throw-a-way. I could imagine just how much burden this would
carry on mail providers if even 1% of the population created a throw-a-away
(or more than one!!) for trying sites like this. At 7.5 billion people on this
earth...

~~~
jklein11
There are always services like mailinator

------
tkyjonathan
I do this already... with a notebook and a pen.

~~~
quickthrower2
The problem with that is you are not supporting some entrepreneurs money
making idea! Your lifetime value is not contributing to anyone's pitch deck.

I recommend you try [http://bulletjournal.com](http://bulletjournal.com)

~~~
camidealweek
Thanks. Let's see what I can do

------
bastijn
Apart from the comment on personal information, which I totally agree with
(came here to comment just that), no free demo will diminish the people who
try.

Every product demo should have at the very least a demo account or other means
to try the product without registering. Period.

~~~
camidealweek
Thanks for your suggestion. I can have some demo account for testing, but I
don't know how I could support multiple accesses from single account. Let's
see what I can do.

~~~
bastijn
If you have a single account and all people running the demo share a session
that is already fine. Even if other users add all sort of things that's fine.
Just reset the account state every hour or every day to start afresh.

------
MarkCole
Hi, just thought I'd chime in with my experience.

The Call to action buttons link to a login page, but the buttons "Start
building your ideal week today" seem to suggest this would take me either
direct to the app or at least to a signup page. This confused me a little, and
I'm sure it would confuse others.

The login page itself doesn't look great for converting people, the "create an
account" button gets drowned out and it took me a second to find it.

I'd suggest linking directly to a signup page and having a seperate link on
the homepage for existing users to login.

Hope this helps.

~~~
camidealweek
Thanks for your suggestion, I will try to improve the page to reduce
confusion. Cheers!

------
donatas_st
Hi, I would really like some way to add recurring events. Also, tasks should
have a description capability that would be displayed on hover/click. Also,
why can't I add colors clicking on the task itself, but only on the subtask?
That's inconvenient when coming from Google Keep. If you addressed those
points, I would consider trying it out for more that 5 minutes.

~~~
camidealweek
Hello, Recurring event is supported now. If you click on event's title to open
Event details, there is a check box named Repeat, it's the place you define
recurrence. Color tagging is supported at goal level. If you click on the
goal's title to open goal details, there is a section called Color. The color
of a goal is displayed as thick right border of it and its related events. For
now, I don't support background color like google keep as I think it will be
too many colors on the calendar and it might hurt the eyes.

------
camidealweek
Hi all, sorry for the down time yesterday. I've fixed the site vulnerable
issues and increased resources for all servers. It should work now. Thanks.

I built this application by myself and manage everything alone, so please
allow me to have some delay in response to your comment or issue. Thank you
and have a great day!

------
thenewvu
I couldn't login to the app, I think you should provide a demo account with an
ideal data for people who just want to give it a try.

------
ep103
So, its jira for personal use

------
tfjaeckel
Still down.

